# Clp1995 - Maryland



## clp1995 (Jul 9, 2020)

I'm new to lawn care and have been following for a distance. I decided to journal my progress and hopefully I can continue to learn more while inspiring someone else.

My goal is a Tier 2 lawn. I have fescue and live in Maryland. I've outsourced I've the last few years, but I'm not pleased with the results. I had a lot of poa so I started with tenacity. 
6/23 - 1st Tenacity application 
7/12 - 2nd Tenacity application

Below are lab reports from my 7/6 analysis. Is there anything in particular I should focus on now? I'm planning for the fall/August activities.


----------



## clp1995 (Jul 9, 2020)

Weeds in the front yard.


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 22, 2020)

Tenacity should take care of many weeds . Did you add a surfactant with the Tenacity ?

First round of tenacity and heat shoudl have taken out POA . you will need pre em to fight it off next year, if you are not over seeding , plan on fall pre em

How much N have you applied this year ?

Is the soil compacted ? screw driver test
Irrigation check
need to build up Phos . do some research on high phos product that is available locally , some Potassium as well


----------



## clp1995 (Jul 9, 2020)

Chris- Thanks for the reply!

I'm planning to overseed in early/mid August and then pre m in mid September. I used surfactant with both Tenacity applications. No N so far this year.

I'll do the screwdriver and irrigation test today and will report back.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Focus on that lime first.


----------



## clp1995 (Jul 9, 2020)

@g-man - I added lime on Friday. Hopefully, that'll help.

I'm planning to get seed and fertilizer this week to use during the second week of August. Do you have any tips for selecting a fertilizer based on my current conditions? Also, is there a preferred cold weather grass seed?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It needs phosphorus. Check the soil remediation guide for options.


----------



## clp1995 (Jul 9, 2020)

Added milorganite on 8/19. Planning to added starter fertilizer when I overseed with Vitality seed around labor day.


----------



## clp1995 (Jul 9, 2020)

Getting a jump on the weeds in 2021! Put down 30lbs of barricade on 7-Mar. additionally 10lbs will go down on 7-Apr.


----------



## ColeLawn (Nov 11, 2020)

Did you ever end up overseeding last season? How did it turn out?


----------

